
Wealthfront launches Bridgewater look-alike risk parity strategy - blobbers
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/wealthfront-launches-risk-parity-strategy-designed-to-replicate-bridgewaters-all-weather-fund-300602673.html
======
blobbers
This is a big deal in the sense that wealthfront started out as a fairly dumb
unsophisticated asset manager, but has since added tax loss harvesting, factor
models and risk parity strategies at a fraction of the typical active
management fees (2% AUM / 20%+ profit)

Some big pension funds / institutional investors are going to have to start
asking themselves if it is worthwhile to pay the fees to some of these active
managers if wealthfront is willing to implement these types of systems for
free.

~~~
tiogemini
Note: there is a little fee so it is not quite free.

>>>Risk Parity will increase the weighted average annual expense ratio of your
portfolio by about 0.08% annually. This reflects a reduction of your existing
ETFs in your investment mix and the addition of Wealthfront’s Risk Parity
mutual fund, which has an expense ratio of 0.50%. The allocation to
Wealthfront ‘s Risk Parity mutual fund will not be greater than 20% of your
portfolio. There is no change to Wealthfront’s 0.25% annual advisory fee

[https://support.wealthfront.com/hc/en-
us/articles/3600001180...](https://support.wealthfront.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360000118003-Is-there-an-additional-fee-for-Risk-Parity-)

